# I Have Learned a Bit



## LindaB (Mar 19, 2021)

I have discovered through all of this covid-19 stuff over the last year plus a few months that I would get along just fine under house arrest! I am quite surprised at how much I like staying at home.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 19, 2021)

I've also managed surprisingly well.  Of course, it's one thing to decide to not leave your property, even for a stroll around the neighborhood or to go to the store, and something else altogether when authorities (and a lovely piece of ankle jewelry) says you aren't permitted to do so.


----------



## chic (Mar 19, 2021)

LindaB said:


> I have discovered through all of this covid-19 stuff over the last year plus a few months that I would get along just fine under house arrest! I am quite surprised at how much I like staying at home.


Sure as long as your wealth/income is not effected. But what happens when it is significantly diminished and you cannot afford to just stay in and not mind this a bit anymore? 

Personally, I'm ready to punch holes in the walls and belt anyone in sight. And I haven't even quarantined. Some people don't mind the covid restrictions. Others mind it a great deal. It depends on the individual. Don't judge.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 19, 2021)

It is finally getting to me; but, I must obey the orders and continue to stay home as much as I can.  I, too am surprised that I have been able to stay home this much for a little over a year.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 19, 2021)

My guess is the folks that live for the outdoors are hardest hit but like LindaB I can handle it as I enjoy being home. If I get the urge I simply jump in the truck and go for a drive with the windows down. I live within a  three minute rive from a large park and I go there sometimes just to sit.


----------



## IrisSenior (Mar 19, 2021)

In the beginning, I didn't mind staying at home. Now, I am getting a little tired of it and would love to just hug my daughter's family and my siblings. Thankfully I go for a walk every day so that helps. Soon it will be puttering in the backyard as the weather gets warmer.


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 19, 2021)

The only thing that bothers me about being home all the time is being unable to see my loved ones. Of course, I would rather keep them safe and not expose them to anything, luckily my husband and I got both our vaccine, and hopefully will be able to visit them soon.


----------



## LindaB (Mar 20, 2021)

chic said:


> Sure as long as your wealth/income is not effected. But what happens when it is significantly diminished and you cannot afford to just stay in and not mind this a bit anymore?
> 
> Personally, I'm ready to punch holes in the walls and belt anyone in sight. And I haven't even quarantined. Some people don't mind the covid restrictions. Others mind it a great deal. It depends on the individual. Don't judge.
> 
> View attachment 155456


I don't understand why you think I'm judging anyone. You must really be on edge, honey. I was simply stating something that I learned about MYSELF.


----------



## LindaB (Mar 20, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> My guess is the folks that live for the outdoors are hardest hit but like LindaB I can handle it as I enjoy being home. If I get the urge I simply jump in the truck and go for a drive with the windows down. I live within a  three minute rive from a large park and I go there sometimes just to sit.


Oh, I still do some outdoor stuff. I walk my dogs and take a hiking trail in the park, go for drives, etc. It's good that you can get outdoors, too.


----------



## LindaB (Mar 20, 2021)

IrisSenior said:


> In the beginning, I didn't mind staying at home. Now, I am getting a little tired of it and would love to just hug my daughter's family and my siblings. Thankfully I go for a walk every day so that helps. Soon it will be puttering in the backyard as the weather gets warmer.


Hugs are so wonderful, aren't they?


----------



## Repondering (Mar 20, 2021)

I'm humbled when I consider that I'm relatively lucky in living through this pandemic.  My income isn't altered and I live on a rural acreage where I can get out and stroll around.  What I'm going to remember more vividly about all this, is that the onset of COVID coincided with my incurring a hernia in February of 2020 and then being made to wait three months for the surgical repair.  And since I live alone, I endured the painful recuperation alone.  Actually, even though I've lived alone by choice for years, this pandemic has induced me to look at solitude in a different way.......how am I going to cope with advanced aging all by myself?  I'd really be humbled if I fell down the basement stairs, broke a bone or something and died slowly on the floor......


----------



## ohioboy (Mar 20, 2021)

Respondering, your profile picture reminds me of Wiffle Piffle.


----------



## LindaB (Mar 20, 2021)

Repondering said:


> I'm humbled when I consider that I'm relatively lucky in living through this pandemic.  My income isn't altered and I live on a rural acreage where I can get out and stroll around.  What I'm going to remember more vividly about all this, is that the onset of COVID coincided with my incurring a hernia in February of 2020 and then being made to wait three months for the surgical repair.  And since I live alone, I endured the painful recuperation alone.  Actually, even though I've lived alone by choice for years, this pandemic has induced me to look at solitude in a different way.......how am I going to cope with advanced aging all by myself?  I'd really be humbled if I fell down the basement stairs, broke a bone or something and died slowly on the floor......


I'm sorry to hear that you had such a bad time! Living alone as we get older is no picnic but sometimes there is no choice. I hope things get better for you.


----------



## JonDouglas (Mar 20, 2021)

Other than limiting travel to within the state (or back roads excursions to bordering states) and having to wear masks in certain business establishments, COVID hasn't changed my life much.  Thus, I haven't learned much other than many other people are having a bad time and need our help and support.  Also, I think politicians and the media are ignoring and/or playing down how isolation is negatively affecting lives.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 20, 2021)

LindaB said:


> I don't understand why you think I'm judging anyone. You must really be on edge, honey. I was simply stating something that I learned about MYSELF.


Yes, I was trying to figure out who you were judging. Some people just like to feel superior.


----------



## Repondering (Mar 20, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> Respondering, your profile picture reminds me of Wiffle Piffle.



Actually, I'm unfamiliar with Wiffle Piffle.  My profile pic is a character from the Belgian comic strip "Adventures of Tintin".  The guy's name is professor Calculus, he's a good friend to Tintin,  he's an inventor of useful devices and generally a brainy fellow.  I've liked him since I was a boy.


----------



## HoneyNut (Mar 20, 2021)

LindaB said:


> I am quite surprised at how much I like staying at home.


Me too, it hasn't really been hard and there have been several benefits --  no commute, don't need to put on makeup, don't have to worry about facial fuzz, my self-haircuts have sometimes gone iffy but really I like them better than I get at the salon, and I have cooked for the first time in many years (today was an Angel Food cake from scratch, was a failure but fun to try).
Also, as an introvert I have appreciated having the perfect excuse to avoid social situations.


----------



## Happy Joe (Mar 21, 2021)

solitaty confi... er Covid quarantine started for me in January 2020 (I try to stay abreast of disasters)... 
...just about out of N-95 masks (need to restock)
...self hair cuts are no biggie for me.
limiting social time has been difficult (hard on me) occasionally...
Need to find some more/different computer games and some more good movies...
Brownies and shortcake (9x13 pan) have helped keep the sweet tooth twinges in check.
The regularity of PIZZA has increased from once a month to at least every other week; gonna make some this afternoon...Its happy food for me!

Enjoy!


----------



## Chet (Mar 21, 2021)

Being fully retired with no commitments, my life has not changed too much. I have missed yard and estate sales though, but being vaccinated now, I will attend but still with a mask.


----------



## officerripley (Mar 21, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> My guess is the folks that live for the outdoors are hardest hit but like LindaB I can handle it as I enjoy being home. If I get the urge I simply jump in the truck and go for a drive with the windows down. I live within a  three minute rive from a large park and I go there sometimes just to sit.


That's cool if you can still drive or live within walking distance of a nice area in which to walk (and you can even still walk very far). This quarantine has been really hard for those who can't do the above; their lives were probably already hard & the lockdown has made it even harder. I read the other day that it's suspected that the depression levels of shut-ins or almost-shut-ins is probably higher than it's ever been due to all this, scary and sad.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 21, 2021)

chic said:


> Sure as long as your wealth/income is not effected. But what happens when it is significantly diminished and you cannot afford to just stay in and not mind this a bit anymore?
> 
> Personally, I'm ready to punch holes in the walls and belt anyone in sight. And I haven't even quarantined. Some people don't mind the covid restrictions. Others mind it a great deal. It depends on the individual. Don't judge.
> 
> View attachment 155456



I think we're all talking about a lot of different things here.  Saying you don't mind living alone because you are basically a "loner" type anyway is one thing. Saying you don't mind losing your only (or main) source of income is another.

Even without the "income" part of it, we're all in different circumstances. Some live alone; some live with another person. Which is harder, day after day?  Some of us have access to other people, although it's limited. I'm in that category. I'm vaccinated, many of my friends and neighbors are vaccinated by now, we can have conversations (with masks, etc.) and can go out and mingle to a certain extent. Those who haven't gotten the shots yet cannot (or certainly should not)!  Some of us have lots of online contacts, do frequent texting, even do the really old-fashioned things like talk on the phone. Others cannot or will not.

There is no one answer that fits all, except IMO for everybody to get the vaccine.


----------

